# what does this mean?



## sej (Nov 22, 2017)

i really need these essences but i have no idea what this means, any help please?


----------



## Garrett (Nov 22, 2017)

First, you get Cyrus to craft a lovely chair. Then you get him to use that to craft the pink version. It'll become clear once you try.


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2017)

Garrett said:


> First, you get Cyrus to craft a lovely chair. Then you get him to use that to craft the pink version. It'll become clear once you try.



how do you craft the pink version? i just wanna make sure i get a this right


----------



## Garrett (Nov 22, 2017)

Go to your crafting menu
Select the lovely chair 
Wait.....

Pick up your chair

Go to your crafting again
Select lovely pink chair
This time you will see the original lovely chair as one of the crafting items
Cyrus will craft the chair


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 22, 2017)

I believe Stella unlocks the chair. I think it's around level 30.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh yeah, it has to be unlocked first. I forgot about that haha.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 22, 2017)

i have the lovely chair, do i have to wait til i get to level thirty to craft the lovely pink remake?


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 22, 2017)

mitfy said:


> i have the lovely chair, do i have to wait til i get to level thirty to craft the lovely pink remake?



Yes.


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2017)

thank you everyone!


----------



## SoSu (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't have the lovely table yet at Level 27. I have the lovely chair and the remake. I have the lovely armoire and the remake. And I have unlocked the remake of the lovely table, which seems a bit useless without the lovely table. Has anyone else seen this? I hope level 30 will esolve this, because I'd like to get Agnes to move in.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Certain animals seem to unlock remakes of different furniture.  Bitty, for example, unlocks the lovely pink remake.  You need a lovely chair first, then give it to Cyrus and he'll remake it.


----------



## SoSu (Nov 26, 2017)

I haven't met Bitty yet, but I have already unlocked the remakes for the chair, armoire, and table. It's the plain lovely table that I don't have.

ETA The regular lovely table showed up at level 28...along with Bitty!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

SoSu said:


> I haven't met Bitty yet, but I have already unlocked the remakes for the chair, armoire, and table. It's the plain lovely table that I don't have.



I think other villagers unlock remakes too, but I'm not sure.


----------

